# I need help choosing my first handgun



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

So I'll be purchasing a handgun on Saturday and I am trying to figure out what's best for me. This will be used for carrying/self defense. I have been looking at the Walther P99, the Beretta PX4 Storm, or the Taurus PT1911ar. 

I had looked at others, such as the USP and the FN57 but those are a bit out of my price range, which is $750 - $800

I don't mind the bigger size of the 1911 either.

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Out of the ones listed I would get the Beretta Storm and stay away from Taurus products.


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

You know I've heard some people say that Taurus are not very high quality. The $500 price tag on the 1911 certainly had me skeptical


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you’re planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

Unfortunately I haven't had the chance to fire either of these. I have however fired a lot of different handguns, and surprisingly enough, I don't like Glocks. As for the caliber I'm really comfortable with 9mm. .45 has got a little too much kick for my taste.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How much serious, practical pistol-shooting experience do you have?

What "basic training" in shooting in general have you had?

How much do you know about the applicable laws in your state, particularly about concealed carry and self defense?

Would you really invest $500.00 or more in a pistol you've never shot, just on my say-so?


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

As far as firearms training goes, I was an Infantryman in the Army, so I'd say I have a fairly decent amount of experience. However that dealt more with rifles than handguns. 

As far as handgun shooting goes, I would say I have a small bit of experience. I feel comfortable firing them, but not "at home" like I do firing rifles.

I still have to do my research on KY laws.


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

So it seems that Kentucky's deadly weapon laws are pretty straight forward, if not nearly non-existent  You've got the standard do not carry in a school, bar, government establishment, etc... KY is an open carry state and does not require the registration of firearms, whether they be rifles or handguns.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> If you're planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.
> 
> There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......


Do what this poster wrote if at all possible.

Visit gun shops and gun shows and make up a list of candidate handguns, then begin the process of narrowing down your candidate selections to a manageable number (preferably four or less). Try to shoot these guns and take your decision from there. The one(s) with which you can consistently, confidently, and accurately deliver rounds to target is your best bet.

Unfortunately, none of this is going to be possible if your intention is to make your purchase in four days. I would strongly suggest you not rush this because you may be missing out on a handgun that is best suited for you and not even realize it.

Oh, and buy quality. What price is your life?


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

DO NOT RUSH! Take your time. Do your homework. If at all possible, fire the thing first. I spent $650 on a gun I can't use because I didn't rent one and put a few rounds through it first. Don't Eff up like Gruesome did!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 to staying away from Taurus. No need to spend money that you'll never get back if you should decide to sell at a later date. 

I've never shot the Beretta PX4 Storm, but I keep hearing good things about it. That has to account for something. 

In regards to shooting a gun before you buy it, I must be the odd man out. The vast majority of my firearms were purchased w/o having shot any one particular make or model prior to purchase, and I haven't experienced a single issue of buyer's remorse. 

I have a particular mind-set when it comes to firearms. I adapt to them, they don't need to adapt to me.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> In regards to shooting a gun before you buy it, I must be the odd man out. The vast majority of my firearms were purchased w/o having shot any one particular make or model prior to purchase, and I haven't experienced a single issue of buyer's remorse.
> 
> I have a particular mind-set when it comes to firearms. I adapt to them, they don't need to adapt to me.


Interesting. Some people can shoot anything, some are more difficult. I appear to have oddly shaped hands so the form of the gun is critical to me. I can't use anything that is wide across the web of the hand...like almost all modern hi-cap guns are. The beaver tail is my savior.

I still stand by my advice because the OP says this is his first gun. That makes me assume he is less than experienced and might not know if he has an issue with fit or not. I never gave it a thought, beyond whether or not my short finger rested easily on the trigger. I did on-line research and found half a dozen models, then fondled them at the LGS and cut the list in half. The rest seemed to fit well while holding them so I figured I was safe, but it wasn't until after 100 rounds of .40 that I realized the gun was digging into a nerve at the base of my thumb.

My wife can buy shoes on-line all day long and almost never has an issue with fit. It takes me an hour of trying on dozens of pairs of shoes before I can find one that doesn't hurt like hell. I guess I am deformed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gruesome said:


> Interesting. Some people can shoot anything, some are more difficult. I appear to have oddly shaped hands so the form of the gun is critical to me. I can't use anything that is wide across the web of the hand...like almost all modern hi-cap guns are. The beaver tail is my savior.
> 
> I still stand by my advice because the OP says this is his first gun. That makes me assume he is less than experienced and might not know if he has an issue with fit or not. I never gave it a thought, beyond whether or not my short finger rested easily on the trigger. I did on-line research and found half a dozen models, then fondled them at the LGS and cut the list in half. The rest seemed to fit well while holding them so I figured I was safe, but it wasn't until after 100 rounds of .40 that I realized the gun was digging into a nerve at the base of my thumb.
> 
> My wife can buy shoes on-line all day long and almost never has an issue with fit. It takes me an hour of trying on dozens of pairs of shoes before I can find one that doesn't hurt like hell. I guess I am deformed.


While in the military, you are not allowed to customize any issue firearm. You learn to adapt to the firearm and make it work for you. Same goes for LE for the most part. Again, you get issued a sidearm and you adjust to it. Some depts. / agencies require that you provide your own sidearm, but it must fall within the parameters of the dept.

I'm not saying that I've been happy with every firearm I've owned. I changed out a few grips, but other than that, I shot them as they came from the factory. No need for match barrels, fancy sights, trigger work, etc.

I have huge hands and can't even find gloves that fit well. But, I make do, and do what I need to do, in order to make any given firearm as comfortable and accurate as possible.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Of those listed, opt for the Beretta - no question.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

I ussally buy used guns that are in decent shape, If I don't like how they shoot or if I can't shoot them accuratly I'll dump them. 
Some people say to buy what ever feels good in your hands, the probem with that is some guns that feel good in your hand might be brutal to shoot. I have a Bond Cowboy defender in 410/45LC that feels great in my hand, but sending any amount of lead down the range and your wrist will be sore. 
Another gun that I have that feels great in my hand is my S&W 632 in 327 Federal Magnum, Nice J-Frame Smith. Shooting God Dot ammo through this gun is punshment on my middle finger. The trigger guard pushes back against my middle finger and will get sore after a few cylinders of shooting. 

Some guns you come across are just made for you, I like my S&W 642 Airweight, 38 + P. It feels great, it's light weight, comfortable to pocket carry, I can shoot accurately out to fifty feet, it was only $399 new when I bought it, quality built, for me it was the best money I ever spent on a handgun. I bought it just because I liked the feelof it and for a S&W the price was right. Out of the sixteen handguns that I have I use this one for my every day carry gun. I sold off about twenty handguns that I had bought over the years that I never took out shooting or never carried if I bought them for that purpose. 
Another small pocket gun I bought that I like is a Kahr PM9, I bought it used for $550 and bought a Galco leather pocket sleeve, It's a comfortable gun for me to shoot accurately, comfotable to carry, easily consealable and the price was right. 

I have about six handguns on my want list and will get them adventually when I see them used and I have the funds to buy them.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Taurus models are fine, you've just entered a Ford-vs-Chevy debate. The only way to truly buy the best handgun for yourself is to do a "paws-on" check. Feel them, heft them, see how they point, does your fingers reach to operate all the controls, grip too big, etc. No one handgun is the best for everybody, else there wouldn't be so dang many.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I second the motion to buy used guns. Almost all of ours were purchased used.
If you choose carefully, you will get much more, um, "bang for your buck."

Besides, you need to reserve at least $200.00 of your budget for holster, magazine carrier, and belt.


BTW: It's worth going a long distance out of your way, to find a place that will let you rent time on many different pistols. Try before you buy.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

All good advice. Of the guns you mentioned I have the Beretta PX4 Storm in the compact version. Although I prefer revolvers I do like this gun. If I were you I would handle and shoot as many as I can before committing. At one time I considered the FN Five-Seven. It is a beauty to shoot but the ammo is so expensive (and unavailable) that it is not practical.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

GlassToTheArson said:


> You know I've heard some people say that Taurus are not very high quality. The $500 price tag on the 1911 certainly had me skeptical


If you want to try a Taurus then I think you shouldn't be discouraged from doing so. Why? Because those of us who've been buying and using handguns for a decade + (or longer) have all had to work our way through, at least, one, 'nightmare handgun' that no matter what you did, or how many times it went back to the factory, the miserable thing just wouldn't shoot.

For me one of those, 'nightmare pistols' was my first Glock Model 21. It was, actually, dangerous to fire it with any quality brand of SD ammo. Most of the time it would return to battery; other times it would not; and, worse than this, many times that G-21 would fire BEFORE the slide was fully closed.

I knew I was taking a risk using it; but, it seemed to work better with Wal-Mart's high quality ammo; :mrgreen: so, at first, I played the, 'send it back to the factory' game with Smyrna Tech Support. Glock Tech Support kept on lying to me; I got the usual, 'song and dance' about the problem being either the ammo, or the way I was holding the pistol; and, in general, Smyrna treated me as if I'd just started shooting yesterday instead of more than 30 years ago. After that G-21's second trip to the factory, and another failed repair I decided to fix that damned Glock myself.

That's how I became a Glock doctor! (It was either find a way to fix it; or, 'offload' it to some unsuspecting sucker in the same way Glock, GmbH had done with me; AND, I really didn't want to do something like that.) Eventually me (and the Portland Police Bureau, and the Georgia State Patrol who were, all, fielding faulty G-21's) got the vituperating factory staff to admit that the fault was in the G-21 pistols, themselves, and not in the ammunition, or in the way that any of us was holding his Glock. (This kind of dickering back and forth with a gun manufacturer is an all too typical experience. The only way to avoid it is to restrict your handgun purchases to, 'straight shooters' like either Smith & Wesson, or Sturm-Ruger.)

I used to moonlight in a very busy local gunshop. Guess what pistol was most frequently returned for warrantee service? ....... That would be Taurus! If you're going to spend the rest of your life using a handgun then I think the sooner you get started managing your way through lots and lots of bewildering gun problems, the better! (Maybe, someday, you'll be a Glock Doctor, too.) 



GlassToTheArson said:


> Unfortunately I haven't had the chance to fire either of these. I have however fired a lot of different handguns, and surprisingly enough, I don't like Glocks. As for the caliber I'm really comfortable with 9mm. .45 has got a little too much kick for my taste.


As you, now, know I don't like Glocks, either; but, at the same time, I carry and use them. The above remark smacks of naivete. If you already had some professional pistol training you'd realize that both 9 x 19mm (.355 caliber) and 45 ACP are among the easiest pistol calibers with which to manage recoil. I'm not shooting IDPA events anymore; but, when I did, I always preferred to use 45 ACP. Why? Because it improved my scores by giving me credit for using a, 'major caliber'; and, quite honestly, I preferred the slow, heavy, 'push' of 45 ACP recoil to the hard, fast, 'snap' of 9mm. (I was far from alone in this opinion; but, nobody I usually shot with considered either caliber to be disadvantageous - Only different.)

Until AFTER you receive some quality pistol training you're not really going to be in a position to genuinely know which pistol caliber is the most ideal for your use. Whenever I hear someone say something like, '_A 45 (ACP) kicks too much._' I immediately know that I'm dealing with a novice. An experienced pistolero only rarely uses the word, 'kick'. It's always, 'recoil'; and it's always a physical reaction that the shooter uses in order to control the pistol. (Without recoil there'd be no, 'pattern' to the rhythm of rapidly firing a pistol; and without that very necessary rhythm it's next to impossible to quickly and repeatedly aim your shots - Such is the value of learning how to correctly manage pistol recoil!)



paratrooper said:


> While in the military, you are not allowed to customize any issue firearm. You learn to adapt to the firearm and make it work for you. Same goes for LE for the most part. Again, you get issued a sidearm and you adjust to it. Some depts. / agencies require that you provide your own sidearm, but it must fall within the parameters of the dept. .......


Ain't that the honest truth! You're one of very few shooters that I've ever seen publish this. My uncles started teaching me how to handle firearms when I was only 9 years old. They were, all, active United States Marines, and combat veterans of both WW II, and Korea. There was no such thing as using a gun you were comfortable with. You used what you were handed; and that was all there was to it. That's how they were trained; and that's exactly how they trained me, too.

GlassToTheArson, (I'm not even going to guess what that means!) there are other handguns that you might want to consider: CZ-USA, FN-USA, and even Remington, and Sturm-Ruger 1911 pattern 45's. I'd further recommend that you should be chary about buying any used handgun. If you don't have a lot of experience with pistols then what you will be doing is, 'shooting craps' on somebody else's pistol. I'm not saying not do it. I am saying that you should ask to run 50-100 rounds through any used handgun that you might consider buying.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If used firearms were that much cheaper than a new one, I would have purchased more of them. 

I've purchased some used firearms, but they had to be in superb condition and the price had to be right. Rarely, did I find one that met that criteria. Seems like it was one or the other. 

I still look at used guns, but for the most part, I look for a good deal on new ones.


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your advice. I'll be the first to admit that I am a complete novice in the world of handguns. I wouldn't say I'm naive, so much as inexperienced, so please bear with any incorrect or inappropriate terminology. 

I went looking around today and found an RIA 1911 chambered in 9mm. I love the weight and feel of the 1911 but the .45 caliber is what was kind of pushing me away from that choice. I understand that many, MANY people absolutely swear by .45 but it just comes down to me not being comfortable using it. I don't have the money for a professional training course either. I'll be going back to the range to try firing both 9mm and .45 but I cannot for the life of me find any ranges around my area that let me fire the handguns I'm looking at. 

What do you guys think about RIA? Are they a reputable manufacturer? Are their products reliable? 

Also, I was told today by one of the clerks at a shop I stopped in at that the P99 has been discontinued. Is there any validity to that claim?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard some good things about the RIA 1911 series. Google reviews on this pistol to see what others say about it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

GlassToTheArson, how close to Lexington, Ky. are you ? There's a great gun store there that rents a wide variety of pistols to use on their gun range. 

I like the 9mm myself but how many .45 ACP pistols have you actually fired ? I find it to be one of the easiest calibers to shoot without a lot of punishing recoil.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

GlassToTheArson said:


> Thank you all so much for your advice. I'll be the first to admit that I am a complete novice in the world of handguns. I wouldn't say I'm naive, so much as inexperienced, so please bear with any incorrect or inappropriate terminology.
> 
> I went looking around today and found an RIA 1911 chambered in 9mm. I love the weight and feel of the 1911 but the .45 caliber is what was kind of pushing me away from that choice. I understand that many, MANY people absolutely swear by .45 but it just comes down to me not being comfortable using it. I don't have the money for a professional training course either. I'll be going back to the range to try firing both 9mm and .45 but I cannot for the life of me find any ranges around my area that let me fire the handguns I'm looking at.
> 
> ...


For a carry gun, I think you would be better off with a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm, of all your 4 choices above so far.

The Taurus and the RIA you mentioned are way too big for discrete concealed carry.

Use JHP ammo and there will be little difference with the 45 ACP performance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*GlassToTheArson*;

About "Condition 0" through "Condition 4," please see the discussion which has already taken place on this subject. Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/glock/32519-do-you-carry-your-glock-condition-1-a.html

Strong Advice: Never, ever, buy a gun on someone else's recommendation, without first trying it yourself. That which suits me will not necessarily suit you.


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

That's very good advice. Shame that I can't go somewhere and try the specific models I'm looking at.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *GlassToTheArson*;
> 
> About "Condition 0" through "Condition 4," please see the discussion which has already taken place on this subject. Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/glock/32519-do-you-carry-your-glock-condition-1-a.html
> 
> Strong Advice: Never, ever, buy a gun on someone else's recommendation, without first trying it yourself. That which suits me will not necessarily suit you.


You must have been reading an earlier version of the response.

After re-reading it, I decided not to complicate the Beretta PX4 Storm decision with issues of carry conditions.

But you jumped the gun Steve and somehow got around my edit.

The Walther P99 is a Glock knock-off.

However all the other choices that the O/P is considering have external hammers. He can learn about conditions 0 thru 4 later, with them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Cooper


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

Let's keep this on topic please. I'm not looking to start any shit here.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

GlassToTheArson said:


> Let's keep this on topic please. I'm not looking to start any shit here.


We're on topic.

Once you get a Beretta PX4 Storm or a 1911A1 knock-off (which is what the RIA and Taurus are), you can learn about the conditions of carry later.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Cooper

I am sure Steve and I both agree that you are better off steering clear of the Glocks and Glock-knock-offs.

However the Glock people are likely to chime-in au contraire.


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyway, from the reading I've been doing, 1911's are not good for carrying as they are evidently somewhat large for concealing. I'm really leaning toward the PX4 or possibly the S&W MP40


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

GlassToTheArson said:


> Anyway, from the reading I've been doing, 1911's are not good for carrying as they are evidently somewhat large for concealing. I'm really leaning toward the PX4 or possibly the S&W MP40


It would be great if you could find a friend with a PX4, and try it out at the range first.

As Steve adroitly said, it is always good to try it before you buy it.

The S&W MP40 is a Glock knock-off -- no external hammer. I strongly recommend against it.

Since you have not seen or fired any of these pistols, you don't have any idea of the difference between the Glock/Glock-knock-off's and the other single/single-and-double action 1911A1/1911A1-knock-off guns.

There is a huge difference, and that's why you need to try them out before you buy them.

Look for an external hammer. If there is no external hammer, then don't buy it.

(With that, I may have started a stampede of Glock lovers ... here they come ... we'll all get trampled now ... .)


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

AdamSmith said:


> It would be great if you could find a friend with one, and try it out at the range first.
> 
> As Steve adroitly said, it is always good to try it before you buy it.


That would definitely be ideal. I have one friend whom owns quite a few firearms that I can contact, other than them though, I don't know anyone else with firearms of any type.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

GlassToTheArson said:


> That would definitely be ideal. I have one friend whom owns quite a few firearms that I can contact, other than them though, I don't know anyone else with firearms of any type.


I had a friend like that in college who helped me choose my first handgun as well -- the classic Smith & Wesson model 39 -- which is a 1911A1-knock-off in 9mm single-and-double action. I loved this gun.

It would be very similar to your Beretta PX4 now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_&_Wesson_Model_39


----------



## GlassToTheArson (Feb 11, 2014)

AdamSmith said:


> I had a friend like that in college who helped me choose my first handgun as well -- the classic Smith & Wesson model 59 -- which is a 1911A1-knock-off in 9mm.


So I'm a little confused with the terminology here. When the word "knock-off" is used, is it being used derogatorily? Or does it mean the latter was inspired by the former?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The S&W pistol mentioned, the Model 59, operates much like the M1911, but it is not a copy of Mr. Browning's M1911 design. ("Knockoff" is derogatory for "copy.")
For one thing, the Smith's barrel is a little higher above the shooter's hand than is the M1911's barrel. That causes a little more torque-flip in recoil than a M1911 shooter experiences.

Also, the S&W M.59 is a "traditional double-action" (TDA) gun, while the 1911 is a single-action (SA) pistol.
TDA means that your first shot is taken with a long, heavy trigger pull, while subsequent shots are fired with a short, lighter pull. (You may have used a TDA Beretta in the service.)
SA means that all trigger pulls are exactly the same, but there is a safety lever that must be manipulated before you can fire at all.

If I remember correctly, the S&W pistol "features" a magazine safety: The pistol can't be fired when its magazine is out of the gun.
Other people may feel differently about this, but I would not own a gun with such a "feature." It can get you killed.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The S&W pistol mentioned, the Model 59, operates much like the M1911, but it is not a copy of Mr. Browning's M1911 design. ("Knockoff" is derogatory for "copy.")
> For one thing, the Smith's barrel is a little higher above the shooter's hand than is the M1911's barrel. That causes a little more torque-flip in recoil than a M1911 shooter experiences.
> 
> Also, the S&W M.59 is a "traditional double-action" (TDA) gun, while the 1911 is a single-action (SA) pistol.
> ...


I agree with you about the magazine safeties being bad -- they can get you killed in the middle of a tactical reload.

My current CZ 97B has no such flaws. It is a single-and-double action. You can always hand cock the hammer before your first shot, if you need accuracy. Otherwise the long pull of the double action on the first round is not too bad. And you can tactically reload a fresh magazine, and still shoot the round that's in the chamber without the magazine being in.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

GlassToTheArson said:


> So I'm a little confused with the terminology here. When the word "knock-off" is used, is it being used derogatorily? Or does it mean the latter was inspired by the former?


Well, anybody that copies somebody else's design is a bootlegging pirate. But I don't mean it derogatorily. 

Having said that, my beloved CZ 97B 45 ACP is a knock-off of the classic Colt 1911A1. As is the CZ 75 in a 9mm version of it.

But the CZ is vastly improved over the original 1911A1.

The CZ is single and/or double action. You can treat it like a single action Colt, or you can treat it like a double action Luger-type pistol (edited: Walther P38).

The Germans decided that it was better to have the first shot be double action, with the subsequent shots being single action light touch more accurate shots.

I agree with them. So does CZ.

I carry my CZ in Condition 2 -- the magazine is loaded, there is a round in the chamber, and the hammer is down. Only the safety spring on the firing pin keeps the gun from going off in this condition.

To fire the gun quickly, I draw it from the holster, rotate it at my hip and hold the butt of the magazine against my flank, get my other hand out of the way by putting it over my heart in the pledge of allegiance position, and pull the trigger with a long trigger pull to fire it -- from the hip.

I don't need to fumble for a safety and flick it off, like a 1911A1 owner would with his pistol in condition 1.

I don't need to cock the hammer, like a 1911A1 owner would with his pistol in condition 2.

I like the German thinking, on this state of readiness to shoot.

Almost everyone has a different liking, however.

People are all as different as day and night -- all 7 billion of them on this planet we share.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Adam*;
The German TDA pistols were mostly Walthers (P.38, PP, PPK, _etc_.).
The Luger is a SA pistol.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Adam*;
> The German TDA pistols were mostly Walthers (P.38, PP, PPK, _etc_.).
> The Luger is a SA pistol.


Ok thanks. My mistake. You're right ... the Walther P38. I therefore edited the original post.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

every one is different and your needs may not match the answers
I have found holding,trials of shooting rentals to be the only way to really make a decision--

as I love 9mm


IMHO--these weapons are worth alook

beretta(92fs or storm) cz( 75b or p 07 or rami 2075, walther p99 or ppq, springfield armory )xd or xds)--of course there is S+W MP line, sig sauer(a bit $$$), glock gen 4-- it makes your head spin--kahr has nice CC weapons too..good luck--happy hunting


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Get your hands on as many pistols as you can. Shoot with as many as you can. Compare calibers from .380, 9mm, .40, .45, etc. Most people carry a compact 9mm of some design, but that may not be what you like. Then once you make your selection, practice! SHOOT, PRACTICE, SHOOT, PRACICE...REPEAT!!! Get familiar with shooting in different scenarios if you can, but at least get familiar with your weapon.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Steve

good point BUT as newbies we are taught in our basic class to ask opinions of senior gun users--

opinions from my LGS , o ther shooters on this forum--reviews on line--led me to rent just a few weapons instead of many--and narrow my choices


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

As for the 1911's, back in a time when men were men and a normal pistol had a 5 or 6 inch barrel, it was normal to conceal carry a real gun. (such as S&W mdl 10 4-6in. or full size 5" 1911)

In the 80's I carried a Colt's Cobra or a 5" 1911 as a back up to my duty weapon:mrgreen: Some of us older folks are know to still carry a "full size" 1911. If you want to carry one it is do'able!

Just say'n Be safe, Stay safe:mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> As for the 1911's, back in a time when men were men and a normal pistol had a 5 or 6 inch barrel, it was normal to conceal carry a real gun. (such as S&W mdl 10 4-6in. or full size 5" 1911)
> 
> In the 80's I carried a Colt's Cobra or a 5" 1911 as a back up to my duty weapon:mrgreen: Some of us older folks are know to still carry a "full size" 1911. If you want to carry one it is do'able!
> 
> Just say'n Be safe, Stay safe:mrgreen:


I find it easier to conceal a 1911 than a Sig P226. The 1911 is a rather narrow pistol compared to other full size pistols on the market, therefore, easier to conceal, at least for me.


----------

